# My New 55G community setup



## homy77 (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi All,

I've just finished upgrading from a 30G to a 55 Gallon.

Fish in my tank are as follows....

1) 2 Clown Loaches
2) 1 Elec. Blue Balloon Ram
3) 6 various guppies
4) 1 Pleco
5) 17 Neon Tetras

Various plants

1 anubias
4-5 crypts
5-6 java ferns
2 different species of cabomba
jungle vals
dwarf sag
rotala rotundifolia
water sprite
Hygoflia Sunset
and another 1 I can't for the life of me remember what it's called
hairgrass and dwarf hair grass

T5HO dual light fixture (thanks to Canadian betta)
DiY Co2 for now

other thank the co2 tubing and filter, no plastic in my tank, tried to go as natural as I could.

Let me know what think

thanks


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

Nice starting point.. 
What substrate are you using?
And are you dosing any ferts? 
Those lights might give you algae later on lol


----------



## homy77 (Aug 24, 2013)

I'm using florite on the sides and regular gravel in the middle

I've been using a big al's liquid fert plus some in gravel fert tabs

As for the algae, I'm hoping that my 2 zebra snails, 2 orange spotted snails and clown loaches take care of the algae

We'll see I guess


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Clown loaches eat snails, having 2 zebra snails in one tank is dangerous. If your clown loach don't eat the snails the zebras will lay super hard sesame like eggs that's almost impossible to remove on your driftwood, glass, big leaf plants, and rocks

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## homy77 (Aug 24, 2013)

My clown loaches haven't touched my snails yet....had them together for about a year

As for the zebra snails, wish the guys at big als wouldn have told me that when I boughy them

Ive noticed these white spots all over the place in my tank but thougt they were some sort of algae

Ill take a picture and see what if u think they're snail eggs or not

Funny thing is they disappear but I still only have 2 zebra snails


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

homy77 said:


> My clown loaches haven't touched my snails yet....had them together for about a year
> 
> As for the zebra snails, wish the guys at big als wouldn have told me that when I boughy them
> 
> ...


That's probably your loach
Es doing


----------



## homy77 (Aug 24, 2013)

Here are the pics of what might be eggs and my 2 types of snails

in the pic with my ram, you'll notice on the branch that there are a number of white dots on the piece of wood.

Also the pic with the spotted snail, there are more white dots on a piece of gravel to his right.


----------



## homy77 (Aug 24, 2013)

So they are eggs , but after some research, they only hatch in brackish or saltwater


Hopefully that's true


----------

